

Microsoft to buy nVidia - d0ne
http://www.rumorpedia.net/microsoft-sets-up-acquisition-deal-with-nvidia/

======
Bud
Misleading headline. The article merely states what has already been widely
reported, which is that Microsoft has an exclusive deal with nVidia allowing
Microsoft to match any third-party offer to buy out nVidia.

The article says not a word to indicate that Microsoft is actually going to
buy nVidia.

Please don't rename articles (in most circumstances), especially if your new
title is not only unhelpful, but actively misleading.

------
trollhammeren
Just one sentence: In their dreams _|_

------
nextparadigms
This better not be true. I'd hate for Nvidia to go to Microsoft. Nvidia is too
important for the future of ARM chips to be owned by Microsoft.

------
michaelcampbell
If this does happen, I wonder what the future of nVid drivers for Linux will
be. Grim, I suspect.

------
tzs
This deal is over 10 years old.

